# Lead great for hunting ammo!



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Just got ten pounds of lead off an old cast net lead line. Now I finally get to test out my new mold.


----------



## Oregon_Shooter (Feb 5, 2014)

What size are you casting? I have a few molds and for me I find the 0.375 78gr. and the 0.440 126gr lead balls to be the best. I also cast up a bunch of 0.475's but at 158gr they pack a punch but drop fast after 15 yards or so. I'm thinking I'm gonna buy a 0.395 mold since it's right inbetween my two favorites. Great thing about lead is if you don't like it then remelt it and cast something until you do

O.S


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have a .350 lee round ball mold and i just got a lead laddel today.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds good! I really prefer lead for hunting. I have even grown fond of .38 lead ball for target shooting. Just take decent precautions, and have fun casting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

That's cool! I myself just casted another 8lbs of .44 cal a couple of days ago too out of free lead. 401 ball to be exact! Gearing up for the next season here. Ought to hold me for awhile, and I still have enough lead for probably another 600 or so rounds. Something I enjoy doing too! And I agree, lead is just great for hunting, and does a lot of damage, making for a quick, humane kill.


----------



## Oregon_Shooter (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah I got a little carried away & cast 30 pounds up, should last a little while.

O.S


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have never tried lead before but everyone says its good


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

I've used lead .357 wads and .50 cal lead projectiles. Quick kills. Two head shots and one blunt force to the chest. They definitely do the trick. I really like the wadcutter ammo.


----------



## Grada (Mar 6, 2014)

Lead ball is powerful hunting ammo. For pheasants hunting i use 10mm (.40 cal) or 12mm (.47 cal) lead. In this video you can see how 12mm (.47 cal) lead ball break trough coconut. For that i used tapered 20 to 15mm (about 3/4" to 5/8") double TBG. 




Cheers.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice illustration ... and that is a very nice looking slingshot!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

